# lithium batteries



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Lithium can be more deeply discharged than lead without suffering damage. So a 100 ah lead battery might have 50 ah of practical capacity while a 100 ah lithium might have 90 ah of practical capacity.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

also, the weight. The weight of Lithium can be 1/3 to 1/2 the weight, so thats a bunch less weight in a vehicle, which requires less Ah to push the same distance.


----------



## IamIan (Mar 29, 2009)

plus most PbA are rated at a 20Hr discharge rate ... and Peukert effects show a much more drastic drop off in usable capacity as the Amp rate increases compared to most Li types.

Plus... PbA has a lower Cycle efficiency than Li does.


----------



## Grant_NZ (May 28, 2008)

Hi Alcro, are you looking or are you going to buy lithium's? would be interesting to find out how a fellow Kiwi gets on with the shipping side of it since we're at the end of the world... hate to imagine what they would sting you on freight.


----------



## samborambo (Aug 27, 2008)

I'll stick my hand up for a group buy some time in the next 6 to 12 months. I'm easy on time frame. Just started my conversion so I can't really see the top of the mountain yet.

At this stage I'm after 200x 40Ah Sky Energy cells.

--

Sam.


----------



## evlowrider (Jul 23, 2009)

samborambo said:


> I'll stick my hand up for a group buy some time in the next 6 to 12 months. I'm easy on time frame. Just started my conversion so I can't really see the top of the mountain yet.
> 
> At this stage I'm after 200x 40Ah Sky Energy cells.
> 
> ...


I'm at the same stage, I'm looking for 45 90Ah Li cells in about 6 months time give or take. I'm in Wellington.

Pete.


----------



## samborambo (Aug 27, 2008)

I emailed evcomponents.com this morning for an estimate on the Sky Energy cells, bulk discount, BMS and shipping to New Zealand. I guess they don't want their prices going on a public forum so if anyone's interested, post here and I'll PM you the estimate.

evlowrider, I'd recommend you look at the Sky Energy 100Ah cells. They're the same size as the TS 90Ah cells.

The exchange rate is starting to look favourable again 

Sam.


----------



## Grant_NZ (May 28, 2008)

samborambo said:


> I emailed evcomponents.com this morning for an estimate on the Sky Energy cells, bulk discount, BMS and shipping to New Zealand. I guess they don't want their prices going on a public forum so if anyone's interested, post here and I'll PM you the estimate.
> 
> evlowrider, I'd recommend you look at the Sky Energy 100Ah cells. They're the same size as the TS 90Ah cells.
> 
> ...



Hi Sam

If my calculations are correct, in approximately 6 to 9 months I'll be looking for 65 160Ah cells but this of course depends on cost (I calculated $12900 US$ ) so we might end up going for 100Ah...

Thanks
Grant


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi Everybody,
I think I am about 12 months out but I am definitely interested

Duncan


----------

